# صلاة  المحبة



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب جئت وسكنت فيما بيننا وفي قلب كل واحد منا ،
 تدعو كل واحد منا باسمه لانه فريد في عينيك،
 ليات ملكوتك في جماعتنا فلا يعود احد منا 
يشعر بانه غريب عن اخوته ، 
واجعلنا ان نصبح بعضنا لبعض 
مصدر حب وفرح .
اعطنا يارب روحك القدوس 
كي يمكننا من تحقيق رسالتنا مع اخوتنا ،
 لننمو نحن وهم سوية في محبتك 
ونقوى على رفع الشكر والتسبيح لاسمك .

  امين 


​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاه رااائعه جداااااااا

شكرااا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2012)

آمين
شكرا للطلبه الجميله جدا


----------



## Samiha (21 نوفمبر 2012)

آمين وليباركك الرب و يمجدك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاة مباركة امين


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاة جميلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> صلاه رااائعه جداااااااا
> 
> 
> شكرااا حبيبتى
> ...



اسعدنى حضورك  حبيبتى
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> شكرا للطلبه الجميله جدا


 *ميرسى للمرور
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Samiha قال:


> آمين وليباركك الرب و يمجدك


 مرسى لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة امين


 اشكرك على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> صلاة جميلة
> ربنا يباركك


شكراااا على مرورك
 ربنا يباركك​


----------

